
Bit mobile device are a pretty stupid idea - ericdanielski
https://raccoon.onyxbits.de/blog/64-bit-mobile-devices/
======
DerekL
Actual title is “64 bit mobile device are actually a pretty stupid idea”.

Let me guess, Hacker News has decided that a numeral at the beginning of a
title is always clickbait, so it was automatically removed.

